# Cooling Vest Recommendations?



## mycobraracr

Hello, I am looking into getting a cooling vest(for my dog). The only thread I found was back in 2009. I was just wondering if anyone had any new updates to that? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Where do you live? What I've found is a lot of the vests, the ones you have to soak in water, don't work very well in humid conditions because they rely on evaporation to work. If you live in a dry climate then those type may work for you. Here in Chicago it is very humid generally in the hot weather, so they didn't work that well for me. I did find one that I had that wrapped around and so the cooling was on the dog's stomach did help some. However I also stored it in the fridge so I'm sure that helped.

The only one I use now is one that doesn't use evaporation. It has worked well for Bianca. It's the "Chilly Dog" or RPCM vest. I like that the cooling packs are under the dog's stomach, as this seems to be a good place to provide cooling since the blood vessels are fairly close to the skin. Since the dog's back is not covered it also doesn't cause them to heat up more by having something over their back that might absorb heat or prevent their coats from helping them stay cooler.
This is the vest I have: Helping Udders

It's quite expensive though so if you aren't in a humid area one of the less expensive ones you soak in water might work better.
I have heard good things about this one for instance: Clean Run: Cool Coats

It does cover the dog's back but it provides UV blocking which might help keep the dog somewhat cooler, especially if you have a darker dog. However as I said if it's humid the soaking in water might not do much good.

Here's a photo of Bianca wearing the Chilly Dog vest:


----------



## mycobraracr

Thank you for the input. I live in Southern California. Basically the desert. So 90% of the time it is a dry heat. I have been looking at the RPCM vest. I just wasn't sure since it only covers the belly. 

I don't mind spending the money as long as it works. Cheaper is always prefered but, my dog not over heating during our training sessions is most important.


----------



## Konotashi

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread. We have some upcoming flyball tournaments that are going to be outside, and it's heating up. Those would be great for Ozzy.


----------



## Neo93

Since it's already been above 80 this year and it's only MARCH, I broke down and ordered a Chilly Dog vest for Frieda. We had a soak in water one last year, and it was terrible. Then again, we live in Georgia, land of the humid.

I'll update once I get it, since I'm sure I'll have plenty of opportunity to use it.


----------



## kbella999

I got the Ruff Wear Swamp Cooler for my 2 GSD's last year. I thought it worked great. It is a soak in water one. http://www.backcountryk9.com/101/0/Products.aspx


----------



## mycobraracr

It seems like everyone likes the chilly dog vest. Do any of you also have the replacement packs? How long does it stay cool? Thanks again!


----------



## CarrieJ

Awesome thread.
Alice doesn't do heat well. I may invest in one of these vests for summertime.
I've noticed that her seizures happen more in clusters in the summer when it gets hot.


----------



## NancyJ

I know a few FEMA handlers who do use them and some SAR folks in Florida. They have two sets of packs and get several hours out of each charge. You just put them in an ice chest in between uses. We use these same phase change materials for shipping temperature sensitive products (reusable containers) and they are simply amazing and quite non toxic. Some of the original PCMs were toxic; these are not. It is a polymerized vegetatble oil.


----------



## Verivus

Good thread. It's starting to warm up here and kaiser cannot tolerate heat very well. I will have to look into some of these.


----------



## NancyJ

FWIW there are a few different phase change vests with belly cooling on the market. I have not seen any kind of side by side review though. ...... variables I would look at are durability of cover, mass of gel, ease of use.......


----------



## Chicagocanine

Do you know what any of the other phase change type vests are called? I only know the Chilly Dog one but I'd be interested in see some of the others!


I just have one set of the cooling packs for mine, but it works out since we are not usually out in the heat all day or anything so usually they are cool long enough for our outings. If I was going to have my dog out longer I would probably consider getting a second set to switch out.


----------



## NancyJ

CoolZone Dog - Cooling products for your dog

I actually think the coolzone *this* is the one someone liked better but I am not sure.

There is this one
TECHKEWL? Phase Change Cooling Dog Coat

That was just a quick search. I would love to see reviews.


----------



## mycobraracr

I have been looking into this one, but have not found any reviews. 

K9 Cooling Vest-Elite K-9


----------



## Chicagocanine

jocoyn said:


> CoolZone Dog - Cooling products for your dog
> 
> I actually think the coolzone *this* is the one someone liked better but I am not sure.
> 
> There is this one
> TECHKEWL? Phase Change Cooling Dog Coat
> 
> That was just a quick search. I would love to see reviews.


Thanks for the links! I see the first one has a cooling mat with the same material as well, which could be useful. I may need to get one of those next.
I could also see how those vests might be more comfortable for the dog, especially with a smaller dog as the Chilly Dog vest uses straps over the dog's back which could be uncomfortable on a smaller dog if the cooling packs are heavy for the dog. Having a solid surface on the back would distribute the weight better. 
However on the other hand, I do like that the dog's back is not covered with the Chilly Dog vest because I think having a coat over the back, if there are no cooling packs over the back, could make the dog hotter. Hmm... Too bad there are (as far as I know) no side-by-side comparison type reviews for these products!


----------



## NancyJ

Based on the sizing, it looks like they (Elite K9) are selling the coolzone.

I think they do a good bit of getting folks to private label for them...the price is better there though and Elite K9 has always had excellent customer service. FWIW I know, for example, one of their crates is the same Owens crate that I have, only I got it cheaper from an Owens dealer as no freight.


----------



## mycobraracr

jocoyn said:


> Based on the sizing, it looks like they (Elite K9) are selling the coolzone.
> 
> I think they do a good bit of getting folks to private label for them...the price is better there though and Elite K9 has always had excellent customer service. FWIW I know, for example, one of their crates is the same Owens crate that I have, only I got it cheaper from an Owens dealer as no freight.


 
Thanks! I have had good luck with their products in the past. I need to do a little more research before I commit.


----------



## mycobraracr

Well, I just pulled the trigger and ordered the elite k-9 vest. I will post a review once I try it out.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Yes please let us know how you like it!


----------



## mycobraracr

I received my elite k-9 cooling vest today. Upon first inspection, it seems to be constructed well. It has lots of adjustability for sizing it just right. I like the fact it is tan so it shouldn't attract any extra heat. It also has velco strips on the side for any I.D. panels (DO NOT PET). I will try it out tomorrow at training and let you know more.


----------



## NancyJ

Looking forward to hearing. I had a weekend training with a police officer whose department was given these to test (not sure which brand) when they first came out.

His input was he felt they were a break even proposition. The dogs showed no improvement in endurance and heat tolerance which he gathered was from the added wieght and lack of heat dissipation from the chest area. But the added burden was offset by the cooling gel. 

He absolutioly felt they would be good for AFTER work to help cool down the inactive resting dog. Same thing for the pad - he though that was good advice.


----------



## GSDkid

This is a great find. I never knew they made such things. I'll be following this topic.


----------



## doggiedad

would a large towel soaked in cold water work?


----------



## NancyJ

Figure evaporative cooling is great when it helps US (low humidity) but most of our summer is hot and humid and wet clothes/towels only add to the misery --- So not in humid areas.


----------



## mycobraracr

JOCOYN, you are absolutely right on the Elite k-9 vest being the Cool Zone Dog vest. So far I am very happy with it.


----------



## NancyJ

mycobraracr

Have you done any comparative studies, like endurance with vs without? I was talking this past weekend with a police officer who was involved in initial studies and he said the wight and insulation offset the cooling effect so that it was a wash for them. BUt I don't know how long they kept it on the dog or the parameters of the study. 

I figure with Coyotes being shoot on sight and us in the woods a lot....I will vest him anyway so his sides will be covered .... Also what is the material? Is it a 1000 denier cordura (that is about the only thing that will stand up in the woods and briars)


----------



## Chicagocanine

I can see how the extra weight could be an issue if a dog is doing very strenuous exercise. However I know they use the Chilly Dog vest on military dogs sometimes so I guess it is still helpful.

Personally with my own dog, usually when she is wearing the cooling vest we're just walking or we are at an event of some type, and I use it while we're walking around and during "down time" at events.
If it's extremely hot I also try to avoid doing any strenuous exercise with my dog at all if I can.


----------



## middleofnowhere

The water soaked vests would be quite heavy. The soakers have pads and bandanas too. I've used these when I lived in Wyoming and traveled. In that climate (8% RH), they worked well. They also worked well in an air conditioned truck. The mats and collars are harder to get to dry here in humid Arkansas.


----------



## NancyJ

Chicagocanine said:


> I can see how the extra weight could be an issue if a dog is doing very strenuous exercise. However I know they use the Chilly Dog vest on military dogs sometimes so I guess it is still helpful.
> 
> Personally with my own dog, usually when she is wearing the cooling vest we're just walking or we are at an event of some type, and I use it while we're walking around and during "down time" at events.
> If it's extremely hot I also try to avoid doing any strenuous exercise with my dog at all if I can.


The police fellow who tested them felt they were particularly good for down time, slow time. We actually have started telling folks we can't work our dogs midday in the summer on a hot day. Yes, we are willing to risk a dog to save a human and have to be willing to make that sacrifice, BUT the dogs are not very effective that time of day as odor is going straight up....dusk, dawn and night are the best times to "hunt".


----------



## mycobraracr

jocoyn said:


> mycobraracr
> 
> Have you done any comparative studies, like endurance with vs without? I was talking this past weekend with a police officer who was involved in initial studies and he said the wight and insulation offset the cooling effect so that it was a wash for them. BUt I don't know how long they kept it on the dog or the parameters of the study.
> 
> I figure with Coyotes being shoot on sight and us in the woods a lot....I will vest him anyway so his sides will be covered .... Also what is the material? Is it a 1000 denier cordura (that is about the only thing that will stand up in the woods and briars)


 
The outside portions are all cordura. The inner material feels/looks like the same stuff as the water soaked vest. I really tested it today in mid 90 degree weather in the direct sun. I soaked it in water had it in a fridge with the packs in a freezer. I put it on my girl and took her out for about an hour playing fetch and walking. It really helped! Normally she would have been super tired but today she just trucked along. After an hour it was still super cold and wet. She did not run as fast as normal but that was to be expected with the weight. I am a fan and will use it from now on. I will attach some photos. It is a little big on her right now (she is only 7 months).


----------



## NancyJ

That is impressive. Hmmm does it float or sink? I would guess it is slightly buoyant. The place where he is most likely to be in direct sun in the heat is on a boat and that is HOT. I do have an aluminet vest I can use for that though...the stuff is no go in the briars though.


----------



## mycobraracr

jocoyn said:


> That is impressive. Hmmm does it float or sink? I would guess it is slightly buoyant. The place where he is most likely to be in direct sun in the heat is on a boat and that is HOT. I do have an aluminet vest I can use for that though...the stuff is no go in the briars though.


 Hahaha I just flooded my sink to check. It floats. I love aluminet. I put it over my truck at training. 

As for a comparison to other vest. I have only used a hyperkewl vest before. It worked ok but not nearly as well as this one.


----------



## NancyJ

I figured with the polymer being vegetable oil based it should - oils have a density about 80% that of water. Hmmmm. I am going to follow your adventures this summer to see about next summer. Beau won't be operational until this Winter if all goes as planned.

Now you have to take her swimming in it hahahaha [well, maybe - I would definitely be careful on that end]


----------



## NancyJ

And what a pretty girl!


----------



## mycobraracr

*Update*

As many of you said, the weight of the vest vrs. the heat is a wash. On a hard hike in the hills it seems to be better if I carry the vest in my ruck/backpack and put it on her during her breaks. Part of the problem could be that I also soak the vest and freeze it so it is heavier than just using the packs. The vest does stay cool for hours. Easily four or more hours. As for durability, it seems to be very durable and I can see it lasting a long time.


----------

